# Questions about poisonous plants for horses



## jhorse753 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi there. I am starting to do some landscaping on my property and the thread on toxic plants has been helpful. However, I haven't seen anything about bougainvillea. Does anyone know if this is toxic for horses? Thanks!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum jhorse. According to this list: FLORIDA HORSE.COM - Poisonous Plants for Horses it is.


----------



## jhorse753 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for that link and the welcome! Are citrus trees harmful to horses as well? I love bougainvillea in my yards but it seems like I may have to pass on this plant. Do the plants generally have to be injested to be harmful or is simple contact enough? Thanks


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

There is a sticky of poisonous plants. Here http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/toxic-plants-trees-16999/

Also, I don't know what state you are in, but check to see if your state university (or neighboring state) has an extension service for horses. If they do they may have a state-specific list.

Welcome to HF!


----------

